# Substrate: Black Moon Sand And Silica Sand



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

When I first started the hobby my piranha's tank was bare with only a back ground. After joining the site and learning that some piranhas actually prefer sand as a substrate and that a bare tank floor can reflect light back and stress the fish out, I got silica sand as my substrate after reading many forums about the right substrate. i was wondering how much of an affect does darker substrates have on the colouring developement of a piranha or any other fish? will black moon sand turn my fish darker than normal as they age? Once again i will state I'am still a semi-noob so don't flame me for asking this question as I don't really know the true answer. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I have black tahitian moon sand. It's nice, but I have noticed that it made my p's darker then what they normally would look like (ex. caribe,black diamond and manueli). But, whenever the p's would come up to the front of the tank and near the top? There color's were just fine, super bright. I'm guessing the black would make any fish a tad darker, because of the reflection from the scales.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Gerrad said:


> I have black tahitian moon sand. It's nice, but I have noticed that it made my p's darker then what they normally would look like (ex. caribe,black diamond and manueli). But, whenever the p's would come up to the front of the tank and near the top? There color's were just fine, super bright. I'm guessing the black would make any fish a tad darker, because of the reflection from the scales.


thats man







. That help me with how I'am planning to design my future tank. do you by any chance have the design for the Piranha fury logo tank sticker or where I can aquire the design? I want to try something.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Fish try and blend in with their surroundings. Thats why piranha get darker on a black substrate.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Most Ps have silver scales and will reflect what ever color is under them. If you have red gravel with enough light the fish will look more red. Light sand and you end up with a lighter colored fish and it goes the same way with black. Look at your house when you have darker walls it will make the room darker because less light is reflected, so it goes the same way in your tank.


----------

